# اختبار المواد الهندسية



## مهندس وعد (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ملف عن اختبار المواد الهندسية ( اختبار الصلادة والصلابة والصدم .... الخ) وباللغة العربية
لاتنسونا من الدعاء للعراق 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=93TXGQPX


----------



## nadom69 (1 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هاله الشيخ (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكور 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ناصر عون (29 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور 

أخوي مهندس وعد


----------



## I love life (30 مايو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (30 مايو 2009)

مجاي يتحمل ممكن التحميل بغير موقع سلامي


----------



## yousuf.kh (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mosab gamal (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا كتاب جميل


----------



## ENG AHMED ADLY (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## eng.mohamed201077 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## vaio (24 ديسمبر 2010)

الهم احفظ العراق واهله


----------



## موادنا (22 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله بيك وبالعراقين


----------



## بشير صبحي (22 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## محمد عادل مرسى (21 سبتمبر 2012)

لو سمحت ممكن تعيد رفعه بلينك اخر غير megaupload


----------



## mouyaser (22 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم ياالغالى بارك الله ف ايدك


----------

